# en vouloir/ ne pas en vouloir à quelqu'un



## Julr

contexto: "il écoutait cette dispute. Il avait envie de pleurer. Il aurait voulu pouvoir vivre entre eux deux et leur en voulait de toujours se disputer. Ils détruisaient son bonheur."

Busco una propuesta para esta frase, gracias!


----------



## hiwelcome

él escuchaba esta disputa. Él queria llorar. Habría querido poder vivir entre ellos dos y se tenia algo contra ellos porque reñian siempre. Ellos destruían su felicidad


----------



## xymox

Otra opción:
_Oía la disputa y tenía ganas de llorar. Hubiera querido vivir entre ellos y estaba resentido porque siempre se peleaban ( o siempre discutían)._


----------



## Julr

ambas me parecen bien, gracias!


----------



## danosa

La frase es "J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas."  y agradecería si algún miembro del foro me la traduce.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Una traducción puede ser:

"Espero que no me guardes rencor."


----------



## danosa

Merci bien.


----------



## Montepinar

Hola, ¿podrías ayudarme a traducir al español esta expresión?
 
Contexto: una persona ha sido grosera con otra por inadvertencia, ahora quiere disculparse y decir que él no es así de bruto.
 
“Il ne faut pas m’en vouloir”
 
Podría ser 
“No hay que tenérmelo en cuenta”
“Ha sido sin querer”
 
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

sí 
o literalmente :
no hay que guardarme rencor por ello


----------



## Montepinar

Moltes gracies, Josep


----------



## Melanie72

Hola 
En la frase " il vous en a voulu" no no sé como traducir el "en" , luego he traducido así " le ha guardado rencor" pero no me parezco muy correcto...
Qué pensàis??


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Es correcto. 

En vouloir à quelqu'un = guardarle rencor


----------



## Melanie72

No necesita traducir el "en" ?? el tiempo es correcto también?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

El *en *se referirá a algo que ignoramos pero en todo caso no cambiará nada para la traducción que es correcta, el tiempo también.


----------



## Melanie72

mil gracias pipas!


----------



## Mariponchi's questions

Buenas!! se os ocurre como podría traducir esta frase??

"tu ne m'en veux pas, dis?" 
es de un comic, pero la verdad se me está resistiendo, creo que es una frase hecha o algo así, no?? 
Os agradecería vuestra ayuda. 
Saludos!!!!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

No me guardas rencor, ¿verdad?


----------



## Mariponchi's questions

Woooooooo muchas gracias me has salvado un suspenso!!!!


----------



## Martasarr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Qué quiere decir "je ne vous en veux pas"?


----------



## iran

Yo no le odio (hablando de usted) / no os odio (si es a vosotros). Odiar en el sentido de guardar resentimiento o así


----------



## Martasarr

Muchas gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Quiere decir "no tengo nada contra usted". En el sentido de "no estoy enfadado" o "no tengo resentimiento".
  Se puede comparar con "vouloir du mal à quelqu'un": desearle malas cosas. 
  O "je ne t'en veux pas du mal": no te tengo malas intenciones.


----------



## fragnol123

Yo lo traduciría por no le guardo rencor (por algo).
Un saludo.


----------



## lpfr

fragnol123 said:


> Yo lo traduciría por no le guardo rencor (por algo).
> Un saludo.


  Sí, creo que en algunos casos corresponde a eso. Pero no en todos. Habría que conocer mejor el contexto.


----------



## yserien

IPFR escribió : "Quiere decir "no tengo nada contra usted".
Pienso que es la que mejor traduce"en vouloir".


----------



## rolandbascou

lpfr said:


> Quiere decir "no tengo nada contra usted". En el sentido de "no estoy enfadado" o "no tengo resentimiento".
> Se puede comparar con "vouloir du mal à quelqu'un": desearle malas cosas.
> O "je ne *te* veux pas du mal": no te tengo malas intenciones.


----------



## lpfr

Oui, Roland, tu as raison: j'ai fait un meli-melo avec "je ne t'en veux pas".


----------



## Lij_klown

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas Noches,

Estaba leyendo la edicion digital del periódico "Le figaro"y me encontre con este titulo:

"Qui en veut à la biographie de Zinedine Zidane ?"

Me causa curiosidad la primera parte, sobretodo la particula "en", en medio de Qui y veut. Ya habia visto antes una estructura similar y me gustaria saber algo mas de esta construcción.

Gracias,
lij


----------



## BCBFMarie

*y *reemplaza un sitio/lugar en una frase
- ¿A donde vas? ---- Où vas-tu?
- Voy a Paris ---- Je vais à Paris
- Voy también (por allá)--- j' *y *vais aussi

Aquí se trata de la construcción del verbo *vouloir*
Generalemente no se dice *je veux *sin nada despuès pero se dice* je veux quelque chose

*Del mismo modo que *y *reemplaza el nombre de un sitio, *en *reemplaza un nombre de cosa :
- Que quieres? --- Que veux-tu?
- Quiero agua --- Je veux de l'eau
- Quiero también (*de eso*) - J'*en* veux aussi

Aquí se trata de una construcción especial del verbo Vouloir que es :* En vouloir quelque chose à quelqu'un*
que significa _*tener resentimiento*_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

* En vouloir à*, en la frase que nos ofreces tiene otro matiz : atacar, meterse con.

Este "en" de "en vouloir à" pertenece al giro verbal y no tiene ningún valor gramatical. Lo mismo pasa con s'en aller.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me pregunto si en *algunos casos/ contextos* no se podría traducir por:
- tenerle inquina a alguien
- estar resabiado con alguien

¿Qué opináis?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## snake27

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos los foreros. Este es mi primer post, y me gustaría saber el significado de la frase "Gaspard en veut à Benoît".
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola Snake27 y bienvenido al foro: 

Como ves, si lees todo este hilo desde el principio, se trata de* tener algo contra alguien, estar enfadado con él, tenerle rencor por algo*.

No sé si lo has visto, pero arriba de cada página tienes acceso a los diccionarios, allí también está recogida la lista de los hilos ya existentes. Tu verbo se encuentra allí : vouloir, y en vouloir2, punto 3, te dan la traducción. 

Siempre hay que consultar primero los diccionarios (norma 1). 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## snake27

Gévy said:


> Hola Snake27 y bienvenido al foro:
> 
> Como ves, si lees todo este hilo desde el principio, se trata de* tener algo contra alguien, estar enfadado con él, tenerle rencor por algo*.
> 
> No sé si lo has visto, pero arriba de cada página tienes acceso a los diccionarios, allí también está recogida la lista de los hilos ya existentes. Tu verbo se encuentra allí : vouloir, y en vouloir2, punto 3, te dan la traducción.
> 
> Siempre hay que consultar primero los diccionarios (norma 1).
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Muchas gracias, y ya lo habia buscado, pero no me habia dado cuenta de esta expresion.
Estaré más atento la próxima vez


----------



## consultative

Hola,
En respuesta a Cintia&Martine (n.13) como nativa me suena bien "tener inquina a alguien" (acercándose al registro culto) pero definitivamente "estar resabiado" ha caído en desuso. Un saludo


----------



## mandrilko

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
No olvides buscar primero en el diccionario los hilos ya existentes. Norma 1.
​
Bonjour tous!

Quelle serait la traduction à l'espagnol de l'expression:

*Je ne t'en veux pas*

Contexte: chanson de Noir Désir "J'ai oubié". Un gars dit à une fille qu'il ne se souvient plus d'elle, peut-être parce qu'il ne l'aime plus. Voilà le vers complet:

_Je ne t'en veux pas
Je ne te vois pas
et j'ai oublié
qui tu étais_

A mon avis ça pourrait se traduire : *No te quiero*, mais aussi *No te deseo*.

Merci, au revoir.


----------



## blink05

Es algo del corte "no te culpo" o "no te tengo resentimiento".
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972952&highlight=en+vouloir
Saludos.


----------



## mandrilko

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## manniemu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de lire tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le forum et dans les dictionnaires concernant cette expression et je ne suis pas totalement convaincue.
Ma phrase: " je sais que tu m'en veux, mais je t'aime..." (d'un homme á sa femme, alors qu'elle a appris qu'il l'avait trompée plusieurs fois)
De toutes les options je préfère: "sé que estás resentida conmigo".
Qui dit mieux?
Merci.


----------



## Isabel-fr

manniemu said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> De toutes les options je préfère: "sé que estás resentida conmigo"


 
Bonjour;

Je dirais la même chose

Isa


----------



## Paquita

¿Y por qué no "sé que me guardas rencor" ?


----------



## manniemu

Gracias a las dos. De momento me quedo con la primera opción.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## lema

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:
a ver si me podéis ayudar con esta expresión, que está relacionada con el hilo, pero no la llego a entender del todo:

*"Maintenant on ne saurait trop en vouloir à qui imaginerait que c’est lui qui en aurait été le responsable principal pour avoir signé le pacte."*

He visto que "en vouloir à quelq'un" es "tener resentimiento hacia alguien", pero no consigo encontrar una traducción convincente.

Ahí va mi intento, ¡¡se agradecen todas las versiones y sugerencias posibles!!

*"Ahora no podríamos culpar a aquél que imaginara que él era el responsable principal de haber firmado el pacto."*

¡Gracias!


----------



## consultative

"Ahora no podría culparse al que imaginara ser el responsable principal por haber firmado el pacto"
A ver si te sirve. Un saludo


----------



## lema

aunque tarde... muchas gracias!!


----------



## Tradéesse

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*

​

Hola

¿Me podrían ayudar con estas líneas? Quiero creer que dice: "Quiero que sepas que no te quiero menos/no te he dejado de querer, como te lo dije, fue únicamente en ese momento..." ¿Entendí bien o estoy totalmente perdida?

[...], mais sache que je ne t'en veux plus, comme je le t'ai dis c 'étais juste sur le moment, hier en allant dormir ta présence m'as énormément manqué.

Mil gracias


----------



## Carl25

Hola Rolandbascou

Je ne te veux pas *de *mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ixchel:

"Je ne t'en veux plus" = ya no te guardo rencor, ya no estoy enfadado/a.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tener coraje, en México, aunque suene _raro_ para España, pues coraje es totalmente otra cosa.

_Te quiero, pero te tengo coraje._

(Coraje = rabia, en México)


----------



## anaïs gurb

@Mandrilko en realidad por el verbo en francés tendemos a traducirlo  (Je ne t'en veux pas) como tú lo haces (No te quiero... no te deseo)... pero no tiene nada que ver con la derivación semántica del verbo querer en español. En francés solo puede tener un significado relativo a "no tengo nada contra tí"... " no estoy resentido" "no estoy mal contigo".


----------



## trainee_girl

Buenas noches a todos!! 
No logro encontrar traducción para esta expresión, alguien podría ayudarme con el significado?? 

Es algo así como "espero que te parezca bien"??


Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Cenimurcia

significa "espero que no te resientas conmigo"....


----------



## trainee_girl

Ah....ok!!! Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## Alysa

"Espero que no me lo tengas en cuenta" o "espero que no me guardes rencor", diría yo.

Saludos


----------



## trainee_girl

Muchas gracias por tu opinión también Alysa!


----------



## musy

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas noches:

Escribí una carta en francés y al final me disculpé por los errores cometidos.
Respuesta: Pour les erreurs ce n´est pas grave. *On t´en veux pas du tout! *
¿Quiere decir que no me los tendrá en cuenta o algo así?

Agradecería sinceramente vuestra ayuda.


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:
En effet, c'est ce que vous disent vos amis. Mais, attention : on t'en veut.
Hasta otra


----------



## mon_ibz

¡Hola!, estoy traduciendo un texto y hay una expresión, tal vez una frase hecha, que no estoy muy segura de saber traducirla correctamente :
"Je ne t'en veux pas du tout" . Yo pienso que puede ser: "No estoy enfadado en absoluto".
   Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. Merci beaucoup !
     Mon-ibz


----------



## meugeniajorge

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! alguien me ayuda a saber el significado de esta expresion: Je ne vous en veux pas

Gracias!!!


----------



## wimigu31

no estoy resentido/no estoy enfadado con vosotros


----------



## mandujar

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonne nuit, j'ai reçu un mail d'un ami qui dit:
"je suis trop occupe ce moment, ne m'en veux pas"
J'ai un problème avec la tradution de " ne m'en veux pas".
 Je le traduis  comme " no te enfades"
Cela serait correct?
Merci beaucoup de vos reponses.



----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Como puede ver esta pregunta ya ha sido planteada en el foro.

- No me guardes rencor / no me lo tengas en cuenta...
son algunas de las propuestas hechas (puede leer el hilo desde el principio)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mandujar

Merci beaucoup!! je ne l'avais pas vue


----------



## Luna de Bs As

Hola!

Quisiera saber como traducir la frase:

Je savais déjà que je t'en voudrais

Muchas gracias


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Luna de Bs As,
¡Bienvenida al forum!

Mira esta discusión : 
____________
*** Gracias por el enlace Marie, ahora los dos hilos están unidos 

Paquita (moderadora)
____________

Si después te quedan dudas, intenta proponer una traducción y te ayudaremos .


----------



## Luna de Bs As

Gracias Marie.

El texto es:

Bien avant qu'on se soit connu
Bien avant qu'on se soit parlé
Bien avant que j'étais venu
Je savais déjà que je t'en voudrais

Mi versión es:

Mucho antes de conocernos
Mucho antes de hablarnos
Mucho antes de que llegase
Ya sabía que me lastimarías

Espero que me des tu opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En vouloir à quelqu'un significa recriminar, reprochar, tener rencor.
Lastimar no vale, y menos que *me* lastimarías.
Je *t*'en voudrais, a ti. Que yo te lo reprocharía...


----------



## Luna de Bs As

Gracias Juan, quería evitar lo del reproche pero reconozco que es lo adecuado.


----------



## Marie3933

Luna de Bs As, lo que opino es que interpretas, no traduces. 





Gévy said:


> Como ves, si lees todo este hilo desde el principio, se trata detener algo contra alguien, estar enfadado con él, tenerle rencor por algo.


 (Lo subrayado es mío)


----------



## Paquita

Luna de Bs As said:


> El texto es:
> 
> Bien avant qu'on se soit connu
> Bien avant qu'on se soit parlé
> Bien avant que j'étais venu
> Je savais déjà que je t'en voudrais



Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta inicial, pero me sobresalté al leer el tercer verso... con este horror gramatical de pluscuamperfecto de indicativo detrás de "avant que"... Buscando en la web, porque estaba convencida de que era un error garrafal, he encontrado otra versión, mucho más satisfactoria : bien avant que je t'aie vue nue...
Para  que conste.


----------



## Luna de Bs As

Gracias Paquit&!
Tendríamos que preguntarle a Benjamin


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Paquit& said:


> bien avant que je t'aie vue nue...



j'étais venu
je t'aie vue nue

Claro, suena casi igual, pero no se ve igual. 

¿Quién es Benjamin?


----------



## Luna de Bs As

Benjamin Biolay , es parte de la letra de una de sus canciones


----------



## 涼宮

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
En lisant le petit prince j’ai trouvé cette phrase, je ne comprends pas la signification en général de cette phrase.

*«La planète d’où il venait est l’astéroïde B 612», alors elles seront convaincues, et elles vous laisseront tranquille avec leurs questions. Elles sont comme ça. Il ne faut pas leur en vouloir.*

En général, le chapitre porte sur les grandes personnes ne te questionnent jamais sur l'essentiel.  Si on leur dit que la preuve que le petit prince existe est parce qu’il veut un mouton ils te traitent d’enfant.  Et il aussi porte sur les grandes personnes prêtent attention, premièrement, à l’apparence.

Qu’est-ce que ‘’leur en vouloir’’ veut dire dans ce contexte ?  

Merci d’avance !


----------



## MèngDié

_En vouloir à quelqu'un _quiere decir guardarle rencor, tener algo contra alguien: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136151
No creo que haya un sentido escondido o figurado en este contexto.


----------



## 涼宮

Ah, merci! Cela explique beaucoup!


----------



## Ilmen

Je confirme, ici « leur en vouloir » n'a pas de sens caché. 

« En vouloir à quelqu'un » = tener algo contra alguien, estar resentido con alguien.

« Elles sont comme ça. Il ne faut pas leur en vouloir. » : Son así (≈ no es su culpa), (luego) no hay que estar resentido con ellos.


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción: no hay que *tenerles tirria / ojeriza*.
Saludos


----------

